# Hatteras fishing report



## Sharkbait25 (Apr 29, 2013)

Just wanted to update on last weeks fishing at Avon and Hatteras from 6/2-6/9. Fishing was slow slow slow with poor catches. I fished the surf the first half of the week and managed to pull out kingfish, spot and a small sheepshead (~1 1/2lb). Wednesday I trolled the inlet at Hatteras and headed north from there. We pulled out 12 small spanish and 2 small blues in 5 hours. I went to avon pier (not fishing) and guys were pulling up the same small spanish I was catching the day before trolling. I kayaked out some bait wednesday night for sharks and got nothing, but my friend caught some more small kingfish just off the beach. The storm Andrea made the surf and currents strong the last part of the week so I didnt do much fishing. I headed back this morning and the surf was looking the best it had all week although I couldnt afford the time to wet some lines. Hope the season picks up soon.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually the fishing is and has been great all over the island. Sorry you had bad luck. It is a little early for Spanish they will pick up in size and numbers soon.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks ... can't wait to see the new structure in a week


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Saturday I fished Ramp 43 with my daddy and he landed his first two Pompano larger than his hand, a pair of 1.5 lb. fish. I managed a 1 lb., 14 oz. citation Sea Mullet (whiting, kingfish, etc.) at the same spot.

Sunday we fished off Ramp 55 and had a dozen keeper Sea Mullet up to a little over a pound. I also caught another 1.5 lb. Pompano there.

Sand fleas are plentiful and the fishing was good in spite of the dirty water. Make sure you don't cast past the fish. ;-)


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Was down at the end of Pole Rd walkin my dog yesterday late evening, I had heard about jmadre and his Dad catching fish on 55 - then fisherman started pullin up for the Drum night bite, It was like a "Who's Who of Big Drum fishin" ---- later I heard that they had caught at least a dozen big Drum ---- When the water right, the fish are biting ---- River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Rainy day here so I will be putting new line on my reels


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I forgot to mention it earlier, but I also landed a 16.5" puppy drum on 55 on Sunday. I thought I had another citation mullet until I caught a glimpse of that spot. I'm hoping the pups are a little more plentiful than what I saw last year.

I'm looking to catch some of those Spanish that Sharkbait25 landed. I've missed them so far this year.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Make sure you don't cast past the fish.


Amazing isn't it.I have fished and caught a cooler full of sea mullet and pompano,while many folks to the left and right of me,caught nothing.

And before anyone's panties get wadded,no I wasn't using a River Rig.This was decades ago,with my own handtied rigs that I still use today.No magic bait.I was fishing right in the suds.Using a 9' surf rod there were times I just stood in the suds and literally dropped the bait 9' to my left or right.Folks were coming over and asking what I was using,type of rig etc.etc.No one was paying attention to WHERE I was fishing.Wasn't long and they were all catching something.

I think it was back about 1995,at Kill Devil Hills/Kitty Hawk,when hurricane Gert skirted the OBX.Wind rocked our condo and waves of 10'.The wife thought I was crazy for grabbing a rod and heading to the surf and that's exactly where the fish were.Came back up to the condo with a 5 gal bucket full of reds and specks,including one 7 lb speck and she said " Why didn't you come get me " ?

When I get to fish north beach for drum or flat beach(and I plan on being there two weeks this fall),I spike two rods.One is out as far as I can cast and the other is right behind the suds.Fished the same for stripers back when they were running.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

fh,

Thanks for sharing. You did good.

RT


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

flathead said:


> Amazing isn't it.I have fished and caught a cooler full of sea mullet and pompano,while many folks to the left and right of me,caught nothing.
> 
> And before anyone's panties get wadded,no I wasn't using a River Rig.This was decades ago,with my own handtied rigs that I still use today.No magic bait.I was fishing right in the suds.Using a 9' surf rod there were times I just stood in the suds and literally dropped the bait 9' to my left or right.Folks were coming over and asking what I was using,type of rig etc.etc.No one was paying attention to WHERE I was fishing.Wasn't long and they were all catching something.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats awesome! Thanks for saying this, because everytime I surf fish, I try to cast to Spain.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

There wasn't much caught on any Rig on this end of Hatteras Island today - but some tough fisherman probably got a few - the wind was hard out of the SW - gusts of 30, surfs real rough and dirty. Wind in your face on the south beachs - Sand in you back on the North Beachs - fished 43 for about and hour, saw several eatable Sea Mullet caught and caught a couple myself. I was thinkin about how bad it was, when I looked back and a dark cloud was comin, Got outta there and went to Teachs - Sound was tough too ---- Lord, please clean this mess up before Surfchunker gets here ----- River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

want me to bring ya down some home made stuff ? Got Lemonaide and Blueberry


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

flathead said:


> Amazing isn't it.I have fished and caught a cooler full of sea mullet and pompano,while many folks to the left and right of me,caught nothing.


It's difficult for people to believe that some really nice fish could be that close to the beach. I fish a short rod with sand fleas that spends most of the time in the trough. We split the other rods between medium and far until the catching gets good in one zone or the other.

I got a big mullet on Saturday that was on the beach in the wash chasing sand fleas and didn't even know he was hooked until I pulled the line tight.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

River said:


> There wasn't much caught on any Rig on this end of Hatteras Island today - but some tough fisherman probably got a few - the wind was hard out of the SW - gusts of 30, surfs real rough and dirty. Wind in your face on the south beachs - Sand in you back on the North Beachs - fished 43 for about and hour, saw several eatable Sea Mullet caught and caught a couple myself. I was thinkin about how bad it was, when I looked back and a dark cloud was comin, Got outta there and went to Teachs - Sound was tough too ---- Lord, please clean this mess up before Surfchunker gets here ----- River


Thursday looks like it's going to be a little sporty, but the weekend is shaping up to be fishable. River, you didn't go hide from the wind and fish behind the tall dunes? That spot has produced for us on strong SW and NW winds.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope, I didn't go there Jmadre, it does look a little better for the weekend if the water will clean up a little, Surfchunker and You would be catchin fish - just tough fishin conditions. Surfchunker --- I love Lemonade and Blueberrys ---- River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Just got a call from a friend that fishes Ramp 43 on Hatteras Island almost every day - the Park Service closed that Ramp this morning ---- That's a total shame and a slap in the face to Buxton - there are now no Ramps open in Buxton and no way to walk to the Point --- 38, 49 and 55 are all that's left open ---- River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

damn shame


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

River said:


> Just got a call from a friend that fishes Ramp 43 on Hatteras Island almost every day - the Park Service closed that Ramp this morning ---- That's a total shame and a slap in the face to Buxton - there are now no Ramps open in Buxton and no way to walk to the Point --- 38, 49 and 55 are all that's left open ---- River


Is this for good? Not a local to Hatteras but I hear of beach closures a lot. That's just awful.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

fishinbob, No it's not for good, a Ranger has stated that it'll be back open in 3 weeks - just enough time to keep ORV's off that area till after the July 4th Holiday ----- They're saying ?? birds have hatched - they'll keep it closed till after the birds fledge ---- River


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

River,

Is 43 closed to pedestrians as well or can you still walk across and "stay in the water"? I'll be down this weekend and was hoping to make the walk to the point again.
This is absolutely beyond ridiculous!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

matrix, 43 is still Open for walking - so you can make the walk I guess - They have moved the full beach closure down near ramp 43 - so it'll be a little longer walk --- River


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info River. As long as its open to walking it's no further for me as I walk from the parking area anyway since I'm out after we would have to be off the beach with the vehicles anyway.
On a side note are you gonna be in the Roost on Saturday? I plan on stopping by a picking up a couple more rigs.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll be there matrix, if you've been walking from the Ramp 43 parking lot then it will be the same distance for you ---- River


----------



## ODMAGIC (Jan 16, 2012)

*How far of a walk is it?*



River said:


> I'll be there matrix, if you've been walking from the Ramp 43 parking lot then it will be the same distance for you ---- River


Gentlemen, I have been looking forward to fishing the point since January. I will be in nags head the 22-29th. If the beach is off limits is it legal to walk the water? What do you guys know about Oregon inlet restrictions? I know they are protecting birds and turtles but I cant see how pedestrians could do much damage? This beach closure thing seems extreme and strange to me. Thanks for the info and keep me posted about closings. Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

here is a link to up to date Google Earth Map
http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/googleearthmap.htm


----------



## lfunk11 (Jun 17, 2010)

So I can walk along the water from the Buxton jetties? That is where I will be staying next week and never had a chance to go out to the point before. I know its a long walk, but I just want to do it once. If I can I will just take one rod and a small cooler to mess around a bit before I walk back. I assume you can just walk along the wet sand, you don't need to actually be knee deep in the water the entire way - right?


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

I checked it the last time I went with my GPS and the walk from the parking area at 43 to the point is 1.6 miles. It's really not a bad walk, pack what you need but pack light and you'll be fine. As long as your in the wash area your fine..."Keep your feet wet" you dont need to be knee deep in the water. At this point there are two closures to get through but when your not in those you don't need to be in the wash.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

matrix - I just went to Cape Point Campground to walk my dog - the Ranger's just blocked off Lighthouse Rd just past the cleaning tables where Ramp 44 takes a Right - gotta feelin there will be no more walkin to the Point - Sad news, talked to several people - never seen this before, all this for Three little Plover chicks that probably won't make it anyway ---- at this time, you can still drive to the end of Pole Rd. and catch Big Drum ----- River


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

River, Thanks for the heads up I appreciate that! This is getting more ridiculous all the time! Most likely the point is shot for this weekend and the next few weeks for that matter. Looks like I'll be down the Pole road for certain now.....if they dont close that next!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

shhhh


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> at this time, you can still drive to the end of Pole Rd. and catch Big Drum


Yep,but key in on " at this time " .


----------

